# Seksualiteit > Anticonceptie >  Vreselijk ongesteld na 1 pil vergeten te zijn in 2e week

## Tralala

Hoi,ik gebruik de microgynon 20 en ben daar altijd heel secuur in.Alleen vorige week ben ik 1 pil vergeten in te nemen en daar kwam ik pas veel later achter,verder dus wel gewoon alles ingenomen.Maar nu werd ik zaterdagnacht wakker van de krampen en pijn en dus ongesteld geworden.Maar normaal heb ik dat 1 dag hevig en dan neemt het weer af,maar nu ben ik dus vreselijk ongesteld,kon vanochtend weer niet slapen van de krampen en ben erg moe en functioneer niet zonder pijnstillers.Dit had ik ook voordat ik met de pil begon dus was voor mij een reden om de pil te gaan slikken omdat het echt slopend is.{zelfs m'n darmen verkrampen helemaal en krampen mee}
Maar is dit normaal of moet ik even de huisarts bellen? ik heb op dit moment zoveel pijn dat ik niet zit te wachten op een onderzoek ofzoiets..

----------

